
Buildpacks standard proposed for CNCF adoption by Heroku and Pivotal - jacques_chester
https://github.com/cncf/toc/issues/122
======
jacques_chester
I work at Pivotal and I'm adjacent to the buildpacks team (which I've worked
on twice).

I am super excited at the cooperation. Historically, the Heroku buildpacks
maintainers and Cloud Foundry buildpacks maintainers operated more or less
independently of each other. But there's a shared interest in ensuring the two
don't unnecessarily diverge, and also in pooling engineering resources.

The bigger picture is that Buildpacks is a solid solution to the problem of
Just Run My Code, Dammit. The standardisation and reference implementations
means that you will be able to have a single, smooth onramp for sourcecode to
anything that will run a container. Cloud Foundry, Heroku, vanilla Kubernetes,
OpenShift, anything. No more Dockerfile maintenance, no more production
mystery-meat, no more wondering if you have unpatched CVEs in the OS or
runtime binaries.

